# Darling Son coming home in 1 day 16 hours and 45 mins not that I am counting!!!!



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Introductions to little bear have gone brilliantly - he is gorgeous and we are so lucky. Foster mum has been great - devastated he is going but really supportive of us. He came here today and the rabbit is still undergoing counselling!!!! Just wanted to let you all know!    ^


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news, its really good to hear all is going well and you will soon have your son home with you.
Love
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi

Congratulations!!  

lots of love camly xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

MASSIVE CONGRATS! AND BEST WISHES FOR TOMORROW'S HOMECOMING!

Welcome to Little Bear!

Enjoy your special day xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

So lovely to read that your son will be home with you tomorrow.

Give the rabbit a bit of TLC and it will be alright, poor thing!!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Great news, I can't blame you for counting down the minutes but at least they are fast disappearing.  Your son will be home tomorrow.   

Cindy


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Wonderful to hear all your updates!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

That's wonderful to hear your son is coming home.    You are now into hours and minutues 

Enjoy today.

Take Care
Lynn x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh how exciting..hope you have a lovely first day together as a family, its a very special time   
kj x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh Fab 

Not long now 

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab news

xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww how lovely .....can't wait to hear your updates xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Forever mummy at last.

PBMx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

hi

enjoy every moment!

LB
X


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Hope you had a wonderful day, wow, the start of a new life. Amazing


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

You must be fit to burst! So happy for you.  
Love emsina x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hoping you are having a wonderful day..................here's to sooo many more......

HHH


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations.  Looking forward to your updates.

Tracey x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations, its a wonderful time. Hope today has gone great for you all. 

sundog
xxxxx


----------

